# vor lauter Verboten



## thosecars82

Wir übersetzt man 
"Manchmal wird mir vor lauter Verboten schon ganz schlecht!" auf Spanisch?

Mein Versuch:

Algunas veces enfermo por las prohibiciones de más ruido"
Aber ich habe mich es schon gerade ausgedacht und es macht kein Sinn auf Spanisch.
Dale im Voraus


----------



## Geviert

¡Contexto Those! _laut _tiene sentido figurado en este caso.


----------



## nievedemango

thosecars82: "lauter" aquí no tiene nada que ver con "laut".

*"vor lauter"* es un término fijo y para aclararlo te mando unos ejemplos. A ver si te sirven.

*De tanto* trabajo no puedo ir de vacaciones. ► *Vor lauter* Arbeit kann ich nicht in Urlaub fahren.

No puedo dormir *de tanto / por tanto / con tanto* ruido. ► Ich kann *vor lauter* Lärm nicht schlafen.

Se le salen (o saltan?) las lágrimas *de tanta* emoción. ► *Vor lauter* Rührung kommen ihr die Tränen.

Los niños gritan *de tanta* diversión. ► Die Kinder schreien *vor lauter* Vergnügen.

De pura desesperación .......    Vor lauter Verzweiflung.....
De puro miedo .............         Vor lauter Angst.......
De / con / por tanto frío ......   Vor lauter Kälte.........

En cuanto a tu pregunta _"__Wir übersetzt man: Manchmal wird mir vor lauter Verboten schon ganz schlecht! auf Spanisch?_"
yo diría: A veces me dan náuseas de tantas / con tantas / por tantas prohibiciones.

A ver qué dirá _Geviert_, como nativo.


----------



## Ker_20

Tu versión no está mal Nievedemango 

Mi versión es: Tantas prohibiciones a veces me causan malestar


----------



## thosecars82

Ja vielen Dank. Das war genau der Kontext. Man hat über das Verbot des Rauchens vorher gesprochen. Und danach kommt der Satz, woran ich gefragt habe. Deine Übersetzung hat nämlich viel Sinn. Vielen Dank!


----------



## thosecars82

Ich möchte noch einmal euch darüm befragen:

Ich hatte gedacht, dass man das Folgende nach der Präpositionen entweder "vor" oder "aus" nicht dekliniert. Trotzdem sieht dieser Ausdruck so aus, als wenn das  Nomen "Verboten" von etwas dekliniert wird. Tatsächlich sieht es aus, als wenn "Verboten" aus "Verbot" hervorgegangen würde. Aber auf welche Kasus ist das Wort "verboten" in dem Ausdruck "vor lauter Verboten".

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## osa_menor

Man dekliniert Substantive nach der Präposition *vor*. Es handelt sich um den Dativ.
Beispiele:
Die Frauen stehen vor *den* Männer*n*. (die Männer, den Männern)
Man sieht den Wald vor lauter Bäume*n* nicht. (die Bäume, den Bäumen)

Dein Beispiel:
_Mir wird vor lauter Verbote*n* ganz schlecht._ (die Verbote, den Verboten)
In der Einzahl wird es am Artikel deutlich:
_Mir wird von *dem *Verbot ganz schlecht._ (das Verbot, dem Verbot)

Um welchen Fall es sich handelt, kann man durch die Frage feststellen:
*Vor* *wem* oder *was*? 
*Aus wem* oder *was*?
Auch *aus* verlangt den Dativ:
_Aus welche*m* Material ist dieses Stück?
Aus welche*n *Ländern kommen diese Leute?_
_Aus wieviel Männer*n* besteht diese Gruppe?
_
Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir helfen.


----------



## thosecars82

Unbedingt hast du mich geholfen. Aber ich habe gefragt, weil ich über das Folgende Beispiel mehr wissen wollte:

1. "Aus Angst schaue Ana nicht nach drinnen."

2. "Aus großer Angst schaue Ana nicht nach drinnen."

Erste Frage: Sind beide richtig?

Ich habe gelernt, dass man "vor" mit Sachen benutzt, die abstrakt sind.

Zum Beispiel: Freude ist abstrakt. Und deswegen benutzt man "vor" mit Freude im folgenden Beispiel:

"Vor Freude fing Marta nach der sicheren Landung an zu weinen."

Zweite Frage:

Warum ist "Angst" nicht so abstrakt wie "Freude"? Das heißt, warum benutzt man "aus" an stellen von "vor" im Satz mit "Angst"?

 "Aus Angst schaute Ana nicht nach drinnen."


----------



## osa_menor

thosecars82 said:


> Unbedingt hast du mi*r* geholfen. Aber ich habe gefragt, weil ich über das *f*olgende Beispiel mehr wissen wollte:
> 
> 1. "Aus Angst schau*t*e Ana nicht nach drinnen."
> 
> 2. "Aus großer Angst schau*t*e Ana nicht nach drinnen."
> Dies klingt mir nicht besonders gut, irgenwie altmodisch. Besser klingt:
> "Aus lauter Angst".
> 
> Erste Frage: Sind beide richtig?
> 
> Ich habe gelernt, dass man "vor" mit Sachen benutzt, die abstrakt sind.
> 
> Zum Beispiel: Freude ist abstrakt. Und deswegen benutzt man "vor" mit Freude im folgenden Beispiel:
> 
> "Vor Freude fing Marta nach der sicheren Landung an zu weinen."
> 
> Zweite Frage:
> 
> Warum ist "Angst" nicht so abstrakt wie "Freude"? Das heißt, warum benutzt man "aus" an stellen von "vor" im Satz mit "Angst"?
> 
> "Aus Angst schaute Ana nicht nach drinnen."



Man kann Angst auch mit *vor* benutzen. 
Zum Beispiel in der folgenden Situation: _
Ein großer Hund rannte auf den Jungen zu. Vor Angst fing er an zu schreien_. 

Wenn man "*aus* Angst" benutzt, impliziert das "aus Angst vor etwas Bestimmtem".
Beispiele:
_Aus Angst, etwas Entsetzliches zu sehen, schaute Ana nicht nach drinnen.
Aus Angst, jemanden zu wecken, flüsterten sie.

_Es gibt Nuancen beim Gebrauch von *aus Angst* und *vor Angst*. Manchmal kann man nur eines von beiden verwenden, manchmal können sie synonym gebraucht werden.

Man kann auch Freude mit *aus* benutzen: _Aus Freude über den gelungenen Start ...
_*
vor* Freude
*aus* Freude *über etwas*
*vor* Angst
*aus* Angst *vor etwas*

Un saludo de Dresden


----------



## Geviert

En vor Angst nos encontramos "frente" a la fuente que genera el temor (el perro que corre hacia el joven, en el ejemplo), mientras en aus Angst estamos determinando la fuente misma, el origen del temor mismo (que podemos ser nosotros también, motivado o no por un objeto externo). Conclusión: hay eventos que causan temor, o mejor aún pavor (vor) indiferentemente a que lo percibas o no como tal.


----------

